# Louder, please!



## ParaNoir (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This was the look I wore to work on Monday! I love these type of colours for this time of year!

Let me know what you think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Soft ochre p/p
E/s: blanc type, louder,please!, fig. 1, carbon, cranberry
Liquid liner
Raven Kohl power
Opulash
Stud brow pencil & brow set

*Face:*
Face & body c1 & white mixed
Prep & prime powder

*Lips:*
Fleshpot l/s
Naked liner


























 xx


----------



## silentstorm143 (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool. What was the placement?


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_Cool. What was the placement?_

 
omg this look is hot. i'd also like to know the placement =]


----------



## vipervixen (Oct 5, 2010)

This is hot!!! I love the liner


----------



## ParaNoir (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_Cool. What was the placement?_

 
Blanc type: Brow highlight
Louder, please!: Upper crease
Fig 1: Lower crease 
Carbon: to deepen crease
Cranberry: Lid
Raven kohl: Waterline & smudged under lower lashes

HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 5, 2010)

Grr i'm still kicking myself for not getting Louder Please!

Aside from that; I love this look. Ooooh and your lashes!!!


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 5, 2010)

wow... I just love that. Great colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might try and copy that this month


----------



## LC (Oct 5, 2010)

perrrrrfect! thanks for posting this, love the foundation too


----------



## LC (Oct 5, 2010)

do you have a blog? i'd love to follow


----------



## BrittanyD (Oct 5, 2010)

o_____o Stunning.


----------



## User67 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is so hot! And that is some of the sickest eyeliner I have ever seen!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 5, 2010)

this is hot! wish i could wear those colours, i just look like ive been punched in the eye, but this is amazing, i'm so jealous! i love the way it goes with your hair!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice!!!

Love Your Brows!


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2010)

Reallly nice! I keep forgetting I have Louder, Please! I need to try this out


----------



## ameyallik (Oct 5, 2010)

love this look!


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 6, 2010)

I LOVE this look!!! And I am totally jealous of your eyeliner skillz


----------



## joey444 (Oct 6, 2010)

Super hot look!


----------



## Ember2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing your look.  I love the combo on your eyes.


----------



## Growing Wings (Oct 7, 2010)

I seriously love this look on you!


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 7, 2010)

that is so hot ! where do you work ?!


----------



## MamaLaura (Oct 7, 2010)

Love this


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Hawt!! Very cool!  LOVE the Cranberry shadow!!  Just got my first haul of MAC (very very new to all this) and Cranberry was one of the shades I got. So pretty!


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 8, 2010)

I love the way you've darkened the crease so as to make it look like a stain.  I can never get my colours that dark because I give up.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 8, 2010)

Love it. Nice color choice for fall & your blending is perfection!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh god that so hot :O


----------



## ParaNoir (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_do you have a blog? i'd love to follow_

 
No, I don't have a blog, but I'm thinking of starting one. I'll post it if I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_that is so hot ! where do you work ?!_

 
Mac


----------



## kaylabella (Oct 8, 2010)

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bittuh glittuh (Oct 9, 2010)

this is a crazy hot look, love it!!!!!!! and it also helps that you're so damn cute y'know? lol


----------



## Rockette13 (Oct 9, 2010)

You're so amazingly beautiful and your makeup is fantastic! I love it. I must know how you acheived that hair color! <3


----------



## BrilliantBrntte (Oct 10, 2010)

This look is just crazy sexy~


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 10, 2010)

This is hot! Love the color with your eyes.


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 10, 2010)

i definitely love this color combo for fall. so awesome!!!


----------



## ParaNoir (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx



Rockette13 said:


> You're so amazingly beautiful and your makeup is fantastic! I love it. I must know how you acheived that hair color! <3


	I bleached it once, then put schwarzkopf live xxl cyber purple in


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't remember if I commented on this or not, but you are absolutely beautiful and the makeup look amazing. <3


----------



## internetchick (Oct 14, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## ParaNoir (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 27, 2010)

Super hot! Love this look on you!


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 28, 2010)

You look fantastic, I love it!  These are my favorite kinds of colors and I've had a look like this in my head for awhile but wasn't sure what shades I needed to make it happen.  The shadow colors even match your hair, kinda...nice!  <3  Thank you!


----------



## ParaNoir (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## LilWickedJester (Feb 1, 2011)

*swoon*


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, this is super smoking!


----------



## mistella (Feb 2, 2011)

omg! love it!


----------



## nebbish (Feb 3, 2011)

I LOVE reds on eyes! This is stunning.


----------



## francescaD (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the depth of your shadow


----------



## dnarcidy (Feb 6, 2011)

Sexyyyy, I love it.


----------



## therains___ (Feb 18, 2011)

LOVVE all your looks. and your hair is pretty bad ass too.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 19, 2011)

H-O-T!!!!!!!!! (one word)







  	thanks for sharing, this look is amazing
  	ittybitty


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Feb 20, 2011)

amazing as always


----------



## MsJellie (Feb 24, 2011)

Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This just oooozes sex!  Loves it!  That's all I can say!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 5, 2011)

wowowow that eye with that hair = gorgeous win!!


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was inspired by this post today and attempted to do the look even though I only had Cranberry and my liner skills are not as awesome as yours!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow thats a great look. My hair is red too, but I never thought of doing a red/burgandy eye to match D:


----------



## ParaNoir (Mar 9, 2011)

drummerlover2000 said:


> I was inspired by this post today and attempted to do the look even though I only had Cranberry and my liner skills are not as awesome as yours!


	Loooove it!!


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm SO SO SO glad you love it! Your work is amazing, I'm kind of in awe. =)


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 3, 2011)

Very very cool, such an intense eye, love it!


----------



## xuxu84 (Apr 10, 2011)

super cool. i drooled to do the same (if i can of course) i love your make-up pics!


----------

